# IUI and depression



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

This might be a bit of a taboo subject but imjust wondering if im the only one who suffers from depression that is also going through iui or any sort of treatment. It is hard to deal with emotions for anyone undergoing treatment but i wonder how it effects others with any mental health problems OR if it has any positive effects at all and makes things feel a bit more positive? Or indeed if anyone would be too ashamed to admit to suffering.


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, sorry to hear how you're feeling.    
i know its very hard feeling depressed, i had depression for 2 or 3 years (not related to fertility treatment but other personal issues) but i came through it and have felt much happier for the last year or so. 
it does worry me that going through fertility treatment could set it off again, especially if i have to keep going through failed cycles.
it really helps to talk to someone, perhaps a close family member or a counsellor at the clinic?
hope you feel more positive soon xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

To be honest i have suffered from depression since i was 19. I am rather down at the mo but its just my work life that is making me miserable. The treatment and my hubby is the only thing keeping me going at the mo. I know if treatment doesnt work i will go right back down hill again but at the moment its giving me something to look towards


----------



## hevaroo (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry you've suffered for so long. At least when you get your Bfp you'll have something positive to focus on and I'm sure that then nothing else like work will matter. I know its hard because works a big part of life but its not the most important, its the people we love that matter most so its good that your hubby is there for you. 'it doesn't matter where you go in life, what you do or what you have, it's who you have beside you'. Good luck


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all I have had 2 episodes of bad depression about 12 years ago when my dad died in a violent way. Anyhow i was scared that infertility would trigger it off, but after 3 bfn I have to say that even though I feel very sad and down at times I have never felt depressed like I did back then.

I think you have to look at the reason for why you were depressed, and also at the support network you have at the moment.  Also I found it reassuring that I would know and see the signs of me falling back into depression as I had been there before.  Cxxx


----------



## Chinagirl1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there- just want to add my support as a fellow sufferer from depression. I have had this in varying degrees for most my life & decided to come off antidepressants last summer as I was worried that they could be affecting my fertility & a worry that if i should become pregnant I would be better off weaning myself off well beforehand. It is admittedly hard to cope with going thru fertility treatment ( I was doing IVF which failed & now considering " what next") I used various coping strategies such as learning Emotional Freedom Technique and using self - healing Reiki which I learnt how to do last year. The best thing also is to beable to talk about it & not feel afraid or ashamed. You will be surprised how many people will be understanding! Having family & friends to buffer you is great. Sadly for me I am coping in a foreign country far away ( China!) so this is difficult for me. I personally find great healing & therapy from
animals & rescue strays here so have always a furry friend to help me!
Best of luck and keep strong. X


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

coweyes said:


> Hi all I have had 2 episodes of bad depression about 12 years ago when my dad died in a violent way. Anyhow i was scared that infertility would trigger it off, but after 3 bfn I have to say that even though I feel very sad and down at times I have never felt depressed like I did back then.
> 
> I think you have to look at the reason for why you were depressed, and also at the support network you have at the moment. Also I found it reassuring that I would know and see the signs of me falling back into depression as I had been there before. Cxxx


I agree i can notice signs now and i know when i need a break. I know the feelings when they are happening now. But im not sure anyone wil ever know why they suffer from depression. Other than the fact its a chemical inbalance in the brain.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Chinagirl1 said:


> Hi there- just want to add my support as a fellow sufferer from depression. I have had this in varying degrees for most my life & decided to come off antidepressants last summer as I was worried that they could be affecting my fertility & a worry that if i should become pregnant I would be better off weaning myself off well beforehand. It is admittedly hard to cope with going thru fertility treatment ( I was doing IVF which failed & now considering " what next") I used various coping strategies such as learning Emotional Freedom Technique and using self - healing Reiki which I learnt how to do last year. The best thing also is to beable to talk about it & not feel afraid or ashamed. You will be surprised how many people will be understanding! Having family & friends to buffer you is great. Sadly for me I am coping in a foreign country far away ( China!) so this is difficult for me. I personally find great healing & therapy from
> animals & rescue strays here so have always a furry friend to help me!
> Best of luck and keep strong. X


Hiya Chinagirl. It must be very hard for you dealing with all this in another country. I lived with my ex fiance in australia for a year with no friends or family around me and our relationship was tough at times and i struggled by alone. I have discussed medication with my doctor and i have been changed to one that is better to take while pregnant but ideally id like to be drug free...


----------

